# Porter Cable 7424 buffer on the way!



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

I just ordered my porter 7424 Dual Action Car Polisher from "Tools Plus" on the web. It cost $99.00 ($6.50 for shipping). This was about $50.00 cheaper than I had seen on other detailing sites.

I also ordered a set of Sonus SFX Polishing kit to go with my polisher ($60.00). So hopefully I am all set.

Would appreciate any thoughts on using these and tips on things to do/avoid when starting out.

One thing I am curious about, do you polish/buff the plastic parts of the car (e.g. bumpers and spoiler) with the same polish/wax/cleaner as the metal bits?

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## JadedGTO (Jun 25, 2007)

I purchased that same buffer while I was in Carlisle. I finally got a chance to use it the other day and I must say it does a nice job. Much safer than a traditional rotary buffer.

Since the PO didn't properly maintain the finish on our newly aquired '04 purple goat, it had some pretty deep scratches and acid rain marks. (Clay bar the whole car first). 
I used Meguiars "Diamond cut" compound for the intial cut/polishing with the buffer set to #3 to spread the compound around. ( 2'x2' area) Then turned it up to #6 and moved the buffer back and forth very slowly to allow the compound to work. You don't need to put down pressure on the buffer. It works fine with it's own weight. The #6 setting will vibrate the h*ll out of your hands btw. Buff off haze/residue by hand with a microfiber towel.

Then I repeated the same procedure with Meguiars "Cut and Polish" compound. Then used Meguiars "Yellow wax" applied with the buffer set on #2-#3. Let the haze dry then buff off by hand with a microfiber towel.
Then I hit the car with some Qwik Detailer (by hand, no buffer) to clean things up. 

I did all the painted surfaces on the car the same, spoilers, bumpers, etc. Just stay away from the sharp edges and creases in the body lines and such. You could burn through the paint easily. 

Hope this helps out. I tried to keep it brief as possible. And no I don't work for Meguiars.  Good luck! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hsv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just ordered my porter 7424 Dual Action Car Polisher from "Tools Plus" on the web. It cost $99.00 ($6.50 for shipping). This was about $50.00 cheaper than I had seen on other detailing sites.
> 
> ...


*Do not polish the black plastic. After cleaning the plastic I apply Stoner's trim shine. This stuff will make old faded plastic bumpers etc look like new. If you cannot find Stoner products, silicone will work on it. i.e. Tire shine. There are a variety of products for plastics out there but do not put wax or polish on it. If you get wax on the plastic under your wipers you will pay hell getting it out. 

I don't have the Porter Cable polisher however in my wood shop I have all Porter Cable power and bench tools. I have a few random orbital sanders I love. If the polisher performs like their woodworking line you'll be more than satisfied. *


----------

